# cabinet pricing



## monlover (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi,
In my struggle to find a prime contractor, I need to know how much I can charge per L. foot to build economy and premium line cabinet for construction work.
Does any one know how much sub contractor charge in California??
Thank you


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I build custom cabinetry for a living, I don't do economical cabinets only upper quality to high end. When I am bidding on a job I start with a basic formula. This is $15.50 per lineal inch of cabinet, uppers and lowers. Then I add in components, doors, drawers, usually a hundred bucks each. The doors a raised panel style and the drawers are dovetailed on four corners, the cabinets are faceframe construction and the doors are inset, the customer is reuired to supply the hardware unless they want the $2.00 hinges and the $1.25 knobs. The price includes priming and installation. If a stain grade finish is required I figure it out by time and materials and add that to the total.

Here is an example;

a 42" lower cabinet with a pair of doors, a false drawer front and three drawers.

42 x $15.50 = $651.00 for the box (faceframe construction, fancy toekick)
2 doors = $200.00
3 drawers = $300.00
False front = $35.00
--------------------
Total $1,186.00

Add about $300.00 for a stain grade finish (on maple, higher for cherry and mahogany)

It may sound high  but it ends up being about 2-3 days of work to build and install. I live in CT.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

mon, I think that you have been around here long enough to have my prices. I sell only custom cabintry in exotic woods. I don't deal with a lot of breakouts.
Base cabinetry runs about $35K. This does not include countertops or other peripherals. Truly exclusive wood artworks can easily go into multiple six figures. This would be your 'premium' line.


----------



## shopdust (Apr 9, 2005)

What part of California? SAn Fran and that area: $300 per foot lowers, $225 per foot uppers, stained sealed 2 coat finish installed for basic mel interiors and hardwood frame/doors. Cherry and hickory add 10 to 20%. No deduction for Dish Washer or trash compactor, refrig. Blumotion upgrade hardware is a plus or up charge. High desert and most rural southern Cal: $350 to $400 Lin. Ft, for both U & L (not each), finished and installed. LA and San Diego add 50 to a $100 a foot, but still a bit lower than San Fran. Fresno and inland valley Unk. as I got no friends there. but the bottom line is you have to know your costs then add in a "living worth living". All metro areas are about $75 to $85 shop hour. Have you checked your work comp rates?


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*teetor*

nobody wants to pay that much money for kitchen cabinets. LOL :cheesygri 

What do you do work on multimillion dollar homes in Flordia.


----------



## MANTUS (Jan 15, 2004)

Buy knockdowns,pay a few Mexicans $5/day to put them together and BAM! you got yourself some good ol builder cabinets


----------



## shopdust (Apr 9, 2005)

I've seen on other forums the statement that in some parts of the south and mid west, custom cabinets are less than the big box stores.
Again, it goes back to what the market will bear.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

True story , my plumbing contractor was working on multimillion dollar home.Builder was installing white knockdown depot cabs in kitchen.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

747, why work for po' folks when the world is full of rich ones? Priciest home to date was $24M sitting on 3 acres of prime Jupiter Island real estate, add about $7M for the property. They even flew in real Italians to install the Italian marble flooring! The cabinetry was all Louis XVI, inlays and all.
Current projects are a $8.4 and 12.0 oceanfronts. One good hurricane and I get to do it all over again. Gotta love them rich folks!


----------



## shopdust (Apr 9, 2005)

(GETTING VISIONS ...Teetorbilt doing Hurricane dance ...shaking gourds - feathers -singing..)


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

shopdust said:


> (GETTING VISIONS ...Teetorbilt doing Hurricane dance ...shaking gourds - feathers -singing..)


Even if the hurricanes don't get the roofs, - - that damn singin' should take care of the windows!! :cheesygri


----------

